
Germany named best European country for startups for second year running - op03
https://www.thelocal.de/20200820/germany-named-best-european-country-for-startups-for-second-year-running
======
harha
This is quite surprising, the first reason stated is GDP, which I don’t see as
a perfect indicator for a good startup environment.

The second reason is low taxes, which especially for Berlin also isn’t true,
there are different types of corporate taxes, they might have missed one and
the personal taxes are very high which might scare off talent.

Finally there are the parts that are more difficult to measure, there’s a lot
of bureaucracy and uncertainty (e.g. when hiring) so you end up paying a lot
to tax consultants and many government services are not digital and very
inefficient.

Now the comparison is in Europe so I wouldn’t be surprised if there are even
worse countries, but places like UK or Estonia make it much easier to start in
my opinion.

